# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  وثيقة المعايير والممارسات التطبيقية في مؤسسات التعليم العالي بمصر

## امل

وثيقة المعايير والممارسات التطبيقية في مؤسسات التعليم 

العالي بمصر ، نسخة بي دي اف مضغوطة

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورين على الوثيقة

----------


## Howba

مشكورين على الوثيقة

----------

